# Sticky  Mirage Nanosat Small High-Performance Speaker (Single)



## Reviews Bot

*Mirage Nanosat Small High-Performance Speaker (Single)*

*Description:*
Ready to take on the world of music and movies, our stylish little Nanosat satellite with a big heart lets you treasure each moment as if you were actually mingling with your favorite performers. Patented Omnipolar technology delivers immersive 360º sound performance from any position in the room and provides mind-boggling big sound from this tiny, elegant speaker. The alluring Nanosat enclosure is finished in beautiful black brushed aluminum and is also magnetically shielded to avoid TV interference. This single Nanosat speaker can be matched with any Mirage subwoofer to create a stereo or Home Theater system. Single Nanosat speakers can also be added to existing Nanosat 5.1 speaker packages to create 7.1 or 9.1 systems.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Mirage*EAN*0629303400180*Feature*Tiny High-performance Speaker - single pack
Tiny (smaller than a softball) speaker can be placed & mounted anywhere
Patented Omnipolar Technology provides huge, lifelike sound in a tiny package
Beautiful Brushed Black finish, Magnetically shielded to avoid TV interference
Wall mount included (MS-STB-BL floor stands optional)*Item Height*5.8 inches*Item Length*4.3 inches*Item Width*4.2 inches*Label*Mirage Speakers*Manufacturer*Mirage Speakers*MPN*Nanosat Black*Package Height*6.5 inches*Package Length*8 inches*Package Weight*2.95 pounds*Package Width*7.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*Nanosat Black*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Mirage Speakers*SKU*144578*Studio*Mirage Speakers*Title*Mirage Nanosat Small High-Performance Speaker (Single)*UPC*629303400180*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303400180*Item Weight*2.7 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*B001HRDMDM*Model*Nanosat Black*Color*Brushed Black*Warranty*5 yrs*ReleaseDate*2010-03-05


----------

